# How to convert single bi fold door into standard door



## goldenchld

I have a single bi fold closet door in my front entry that I hate.  I want to convert it to a standard door but i have no idea how to do it.  Can anyone help?


----------



## joecaption

How wide is it? The best way would be to just remove the whole door unit and replace it with a new prehung door since a Bifolding door is hung completly differant.
Pretty simple job and needs just simple hand tools, hammer, flat bar, level.
Just measure across the door and see what it measures. standard doors come 24" 32" 34" 36" and 48". And most are 6'8" tall.


----------



## goldenchld

I measured and it is 34 inches. Do I have to take the track out to put in a new door?


----------



## RocLok

Yes, you will want to remove the door, track, and the trim around the opening.  You will have what is called a rough opening, that you will install the new door into.  As mentioned before you can buy a regular door with the frame at a retailer.  Take a look at the opening and figure out which way you want the door to open (to the right or left).

You will also want to pick up some shims (used to level out the door in the opening).  Personally I like to screw in the door Jamb (frame) to the opening this allows me to adjust it without hammering and prying it back out.  The pre-hung door that you purchase should be slightly smaller than the rough opening you have (after you remove the current door and frame), a 1/2 inch is barely enough an inch is normal but 2 inches may be a bit too much.

So once you have the door home, leave the door in the jamb, and leave the little plastic thing holding the door in the jamb (through the door knob hole).  Start by leveling the side with the hinges, using the shims where you screw the jamb to the opening.  Once you have the hinge side set, go to the other side, trying to keep the gap around the door uniform.

It may sound daunting, but really it is fairly simple, using screws allows you to try, test and adjust until you are happy.

Then once you have the door in you can replace the trim around the door, you may need or want new trim.  It can break easily when you remove it and the new door and old door may be slightly different size.

Good luck!


----------



## KerryAll

RocLok nailed the advice right on. I'd go with new trim, as R/L suggested, as too many good reno jobs are ruined by skimping on a few bucks for new trim.


----------



## nealtw

Standard frameing for bi-fold is to small for standard door. A 36 " door is framed at 38" and a bi-fold is framed at 37 ,1/4" and 1 1/2 inches lower.


----------



## joecaption

If you buy a split jam door it will have the trim installed already on both sides and the jam comes apart. Much simpler to install.  When you go to remove the old door take a razer knife along the paint line from trim to wall to break the bond, Once the old doors out I would sand any old paint bumps, prime if there's bare sheetrock showing and paint that area before installing the new door. There's about a 0% chance of the new and old trim lining up.
I even go so far as priming the trim and painting before installing the door. Saves you from having to try and cut in the paint job.


----------



## joecaption

Properly Framing A Door Rough Opening | EZHangDoor.com


----------

